# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Snail Colorido alguem conhece?

## Claudio Trendo

Olá Pessoal,

Estou observando um novo snail que eu encontrei aqui em Caraguatatuba, ele é bem colorido lindo comparado com o comum Turbo Snail.

 

Alguem tem alguma informação ou conhece esse snail?

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

O único animal mais parecido que conheço é o turbo sul-africano.

Superfamília - Trochoidea
Família - Turbinidae
Espécies - Turbo sarmaticus

No entanto só está descrito na África do Sul. Penso que poderá ser semelhante a este.

A concha chega a ter 7,5 cm.

Penso que deverá comer o mesmo que os outros turbos mais comuns na aquariofilia, mas só experimentando.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Olá Brian,

Coloquei 5 desses no meu Reef a uma semana, não são todos iguais, alguns tem uns desenhos diferentes.

Comportamento está normal, ele anda no substrato, vidros e as vezes se enterra um pouco, ele é muito mais rapido que o Turbo Snail, mas muito mesmo, nem sei porque o Turbo Snail recebeu esse nome, porque esse da foto é que vive turbinado.

Até o momento não atacou nada no aquário, come algas que estão na casca dos pagurus e turbo snail, mas não fica mais que 1 minuto em cima deles. Parece ser muito mais ativo que o turbo snail.

Por enquanto é só.  :Pracima:

----------

